# 1/72 Apollo 11 Saturn V



## jaws62666

Not science fiction but this is my OOB review on the new kit from Dragon. It is huge and nicely detailed.

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=28416


----------



## jaws62666

Here is the mockup of the kit. I didn't realize that this kit would come with the LM as the prebuilt kit didn't . I bought the Apollo 10 LM & CSM from dragon last month and built it ahead of time. It fits perfectly with the kit with no needed alterations. Here are some pics and a video.


----------



## John Duncan

I should have my kit later this week. Being a stickler for accuracy, I will be counting the stringers on the interstages and things like that. I already see a need for new engines and the first stage heat shield is awful.

But five years ago there was no hope of ever having a kit of this size of a Saturn V, so we must be happy!

Great photos and video, it just wets my appetite!


----------



## TrekFX

John Duncan said:


> I should have my kit later this week. Being a stickler for accuracy, I will be counting the stringers on the interstages and things like that. I already see a need for new engines and the first stage heat shield is awful.
> 
> But five years ago there was no hope of ever having a kit of this size of a Saturn V, so we must be happy!
> 
> Great photos and video, it just wets my appetite!


Looking forward to your impressions. I like stringer-counting... very curious how this stacks up against the venerable 1/96 Revell point-by-point.


----------



## GKvfx

TrekFX said:


> Looking forward to your impressions. I like stringer-counting... very curious how this stacks up against the venerable 1/96 Revell point-by-point.


Well, the mere fact that the main portions of the Dragon kit are injection molded and not some thin sheet styrene that need to be wrapped makes the Dragon kit a winner for me. Yes, it appears simplified and generic - but it has potential with a little work.

Gene


----------



## djnick66

The Dragon "kit" is okay for what it is. Perhaps a bit pricey given its relative simplicity. Considering that it is a kit version of a pre-finished toymodel it is not half bad. Dragon does the same thing with their 1/6 GI Jerry and Battle Barbie doll vehicles and guns. 

I'ts not really fair to compare the Dragon model to the Revell on either. Revell's is rather well engineered considering the model came out almost 50 years ago when injection molding engineering and capacities was not the same as today. For its age the Revell kit is very good given the information available to Revell at that time.


----------



## TrekFX

That's why I would set the bar pretty darn high for the Dragon.

Plenty of data and references, refinements in molding technology...


----------



## djnick66

Yes but it was designed first and foremost as a pre assembled, pre decorated toymodel. Dragon cuts a lot of corners on the stuff they sell as a pre finished item, compared to products designed from the ground up as an assembly kit. Most of the Dragon pre finished stuff is rather simplistic assembly-wise and has a much smaller part count compared to a regular glue kit. This makes it easier for them to build the pre finished ones in Chinese factories.


----------



## kenlee

Removed by author.


----------



## GKvfx

All kit parts appear to be styrene.....

Gene


----------



## jaws62666

kenlee said:


> jaws62666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the mockup of the kit. I didn't realize that this kit would come with the LM as the prebuilt kit didn't . I bought the Apollo 10 LM & CSM from dragon last month and built it ahead of time. It fits perfectly with the kit with no needed alterations. Here are some pics and a video.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about the LM descent stage, is it styrene or vinyl? I bought the Apollo-Soyuz in 1:72 scvale and was disappointed that nearly the entire Soyuz craft and the docking adapter parts are made of hard, heavy, solid chunks of vinyl, so heavy that it causes the display stand to topple over when it is attached to the Apollo craft.
> 
> 
> 
> Its all styrene
Click to expand...


----------



## John Duncan

Though I don't have my kit yet, I can speak a little about the comparison to the Revell kit. I built one years ago and time was not kind to it. It has since fallen prey to several moves around the South, so it's in pieces now.

But I can tell you that the interstages were really bad on the Revell kit. They had nothing but shape similarities to the real thing. The F-1 and J-2 engines were really good, some of the detailing was good also. But it was built based on an early design and so was sort of a mish-mash of parts. The detailing kits put out in recent years does allow for a nice build up if you are patient. Rick at one time had a section of his website devoted to replacing the sheet styrene tanks with rigid tubing. It might still be around... yes it is:

http://ricksternbach.com/SatV/Saturn_V_Clinic.html

Of course he has decals for the Dragon version, so I have to get those!

When my kit comes in I'll post again. I know there are some complaints that there are no pre-drilled holes and things like that. But remember it's easier to do these things yourself than trying to fill and match stringer details that are messed up by mis-locating details.

I saw a comment about removing stringers to add hatches and such. Most all of the access panels, antennas, feed lines, wiring trunks and even the hold down castings were either in between or added over the stringers. So these will be easy to do. I am a little concerned about the fin fairing shapes as they appear to be "squashed" and not nearly semi-circular at the base.

Generally from what I see from photos, the design of the kit is sound.

We'll see in a few days. :thumbsup:

-John

www.apollosaturn.com


----------



## TrekFX

John Duncan said:


> Generally from what I see from photos, the design of the kit is sound.


The noise of fingernails down a chalkboard is sound too, but it still makes me cringe. :hat:

Sorry, opportunity knocked.

While I'd be a bit let down if it's significantly lacking in detail, as long as the "big stuff" is properly done this thing is big enough that detailing it up (scratch or aftermarket) should be a little easier. Still, there is really no excuse for a company with Dragon's reputation and capability to over-simplify a kit of such stature. I counter the contention of "it's a kit version of a pre-built offering" with the simple fact that "this is a kit, not a pre-built offering." Tool it up!:wave:


----------



## John Duncan

Luckily, it's large enough that the required superdetailing will not be difficult.

:dude:


----------



## djnick66

This is simply Dragon's pre built version from a bit ago, sold in kit form. Like I said, the effort Dragon puts into pre builts is NOT the same as they put into kits designed to be a kit from the ground up. Anything designed initially to be a pre built is simplified (to make them easier to factory build). Yeah this is a kit but its a kit version of the pre built model they had out a bit ago.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I just ordered this kit...looks AWESOME!

MMM


----------



## jaws62666

MonsterModelMan said:


> I just ordered this kit...looks AWESOME!
> 
> MMM


Hey Bob. What's going on. I just started working on it today again. I finished with my Pegasus Nautilus and I got the JJ Prise too. Lots to do. Ill post pics again when I get a little further along.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Hey Jim,

Have you seen this display of this kit?
http://www.collectspace.com/ubb/Forum16/HTML/000735-12.html

Now that really looks FABULOUS!

You don't have to build the LUT and distract from the model...just accent it using this backdrop.

MMM


----------



## jaws62666

*Ready for lift off in 10 9 8 ...*

I finally finished with the Dragon 1/72 Apollo 11 Saturn V. This kit was a blast to build, and I would recommend it to anyone. The decals are from Cult and everything else is OOB. Here are some pics and a video. All comments as always are welcome.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Your 1/72 Saturn V turned out GREAT!

My shipment got delayed until the end of July/early August.
I am anxiously awaiting its arrival.

After seeing yours...I really can't wait. I LOVE the size of this thing! It should make for a really impressive display!

MMM


----------



## MartyS

Beautiful build. I'm really tempted to do this after I finish the 1/350 Enterprise.

And I actually have a corner I can put it in, as opposed to the Enterprise that I don't really know where I'm going to put when done....


----------



## harristotle

That turned out beautiful!


----------



## BWolfe

There is a big accuracy issue with the aft end of the second stage of the model, compare this image with the image of the model above:










I can overlook the small piping and wiring detail being absent at this scale but the way the engines mount to the stage and that circular shield is just wrong.


----------

